# Qld Ahb Xmas Case 2005 - Consumption



## Ross (5/12/05)

Thought it might be good to copy the NSW lead & have a seperate post for recipes & reviews. Haven't tasted any of them yet, so will just post my 2 recipies for now & get the ball rolling...

Xmas Case Schwarzbier 
Type: All Grain
Date: 29/09/2005 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: Ross 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.40 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 55.4 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 32.6 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 4.1 % 
0.25 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 4.1 % 
0.12 kg Carafa I (337.0 SRM) Grain 2.0 % 
0.12 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM) Grain 2.0 % 
75.00 gm Hallertauer [3.20%] (80 min) Hops 22.5 IBU 
35.00 gm Hallertauer [3.20%] (20 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
13.00 gm Saaz [4.10%] (20 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [3.20%] (2 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Czech Pilsner Lager (Wyeast Labs #2278) Yeast-Lager 
Measured Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 % 
Bitterness: 32.1 IBU Calories: 472 cal/l 
Est Color: 32.0 SRM Color: Color 
Mash @ 66c. Single infusion. Batch sparge

++++


Xmas case Oktoberfest
Type: All Grain
Date: 27/10/2005 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Ross 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 54.8 % 
1.80 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 28.2 % 
0.50 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) (15.0 SRM) Grain 7.8 % 
0.42 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 6.5 % 
0.15 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 2.3 % 
0.02 kg Carafa III (525.0 SRM) Grain 0.3 % 
83.00 gm Hallertauer [3.20%] (80 min) Hops 25.5 IBU 
28.00 gm Hallertauer [3.20%] (15 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
28.00 gm Hallertauer [3.20%] (80 min) (Mash Hop) Hops 1.7 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Czech Pilsner Lager (Wyeast Labs #2278) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile

Measured Original Gravity: 1.052 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 % 
Bitterness: 31.3 IBU Calories: 492 cal/l 
Est Color: 10.8 SRM Color: Color 
Mash @ 65c. Single infusion. Batch sparge

Hope you enjoy...

Cheers Ross


----------



## nonicman (5/12/05)

Just trying Andrew's Wit beer. Fantastic, good spicy aroma's and favour. Going down a treat. Great corriander aroma's and after taste. Crystal clear, with the firstly big head mellowing to travel down the glass with the beer. I knew I couldn't review my way out of a wet paper bag. But I'm enjoying this beer.

Between and Andrew and Snow (who had a great Wit at Ross's) Hoegaarden is not a great loss. Though I have to admit Hoegaarden as served in Belgium is more like Andrew and Snow's Wits than the Hoegaarden I've tasted in Australia.

Will post my recipe and notes when I next fire up the brew computer.


----------



## Batz (5/12/05)

I have yet to chuck a couple in the fridge

Better do it now ! :beer: 

I am not going to post recipes , if by some chance you would like a beersmith file send my a PM

ALT... brewed way back on 16-06-05 with that short , old SA brewer (no not you Wee Stu the other one)

Or my Smoked Porter

Batz


----------



## Snow (6/12/05)

Hey Batz, I definitely want the recipe of that smoked porter, but I don't have beersmith  . Any chance of a short version - just grain bill, hops and yeast?

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Snow (8/12/05)

Last night I tried Jye's Stumbling kegs Seasoned Pale Ale (nice photo of you on the front, Jye  ). 

This was a very nice beer. A touch cloudy, but nice golden colour and poured a creamy head. Carbonation perfect for my tastes. Lovely ale malt aroma with a hint of passionfruit and citrus, but not too overbearing like some APAs. Very smooth flavours, with a noticable but smooth bitterness - just perfect IMO. The hops come out more after you've swallowed and last quite a while and that lovely malt flavour is there all the way through. I'm no good at reviewing beers, but I must say I enjoyed this one. A grand effort, Jye!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Jye (8/12/05)

Cheers Snow  What a great way to start the day with a review like that. I really enjoyed this beer and want to know what everyone else thinks, the missus said it taste the most like beer out of all of mine so far 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.15 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 8.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 47.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) UK (1.0 SRM) Grain 86.6 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt - 10L (15.0 SRM) Grain 7.9 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 3.1 % 
0.15 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (72.0 SRM) Grain 2.4 % 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (25 min) Hops 12.8 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (20 min) Hops 11.1 IBU 
14.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (25 min) Hops 9.9 IBU 
14.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
14.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (90 min) (Mash Hop)Hops 3.0 IBU 
14.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (90 min) (Mash Hop) Hops 2.0 IBU 
14.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
14.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
28.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) (Aroma HopHops - 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-SteepHops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: SK Brew Hous Mash
Total Grain Weight: 6.35 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 19.05 L of water at 70.4 C 66.0 C 90 min 


Edit: added recipe


----------



## Batz (8/12/05)

Batz 'Three Moons' smoked porter

3.75 kg Powells ale malt
1.5 kg Hoepfner Rauch (smoked malt)
0.45 gm Pale Crystal
0.40 gm Powells Wheat
0.30 gm Choclate Malt

90 Min boil 

@ 30 min 15gm Northern Brewer
@60 min 10 gm Goldings
@85 min 10gm Goldings

OG 1.074 
FG 1.019

You will need to adjust the smoked malt as per it's freshness , quick sniff and taste will let you judge the smoke flavour.

Cheers Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/12/05)

And last night I had a taste of Sluggerdogs Munich helles.
This beer poured very well into the jug, carbonation was good and the head was pure white and very dense this left rings down the jug after each pour, looked great.
Light malt flavour and aroma with a slight bitterness from the hops, very well balanced beer. Good clean flavour that was quite crisp, this is a beer to enjoy in hot weather by the pool, very refreshing. Top effort Sluggerdog, I look forward to tasting your other brew.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/12/05)

And here is my Wit recipe for those interested. The corriander seed is the Indian seed, oval shaped, these are very aromatic.

Belgian Wit 27lt

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Ale Malt Powells (2.3 SRM) Grain 50.0 % 
3.00 kg Wheat Malt Powells (1.3 SRM) Grain 50.0 % 
55.00 gm Goldings, U.K [4.20%] (60 min) Hops 20.8 IBU 
35.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
35.00 gm Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Belgian Wit Ale (White Labs #WLP400) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.65 L of water at 76.6 C 67.8 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 8.76 L of water at 92.4 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## sluggerdog (8/12/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> And last night I had a taste of Sluggerdogs Munich helles.
> This beer poured very well into the jug, carbonation was good and the head was pure white and very dense this left rings down the jug after each pour, looked great.
> Light malt flavour and aroma with a slight bitterness from the hops, very well balanced beer. Good clean flavour that was quite crisp, this is a beer to enjoy in hot weather by the pool, very refreshing. Top effort Sluggerdog, I look forward to tasting your other brew.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you liked it Andrew, I tried a bottle of this myself last night to see how it had turned out and was quite disapointed with the outcome. I had ran out of munich malt and next time woudl increase this by atleast 750 grams and the last hop addition would be trippled.

Beersmith file is attached 

View attachment munich_xmas_case.bsm


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/12/05)

sluggerdog said:


> AndrewQLD said:
> 
> 
> > And last night I had a taste of Sluggerdogs Munich helles.
> ...




Sluggerdog, the only thing I found lacking was maltiness, as I said low malt flavour and aroma, maybe not to style but a nice drinking beer regardless. I'd be happy to drink another bottle or two.

cheers
Andrew


----------



## Snow (8/12/05)

Jye,

i just KNEW there was Amarillo in that beer! Geez it works well with the Cascade. Looks like I was wrong on the ale malt flavour - I guess it was the Munich putting out that great taste! Good effort mate.

Batz, thanks for the smoked porter recipe. This is definitely on my to-brew list for early 2006. It's been a long while since I've had a beer and gone WOW THAT IS AMAZING!...and yours did the trick! 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## sluggerdog (8/12/05)

As yet I have not tried any of the xmas case other then my own. Have a few lucky mates coming over tomorrow night for beer tasting, pool and poker.
Will surely get though a few xmas case beers tomorrow.

Cracked open the german pilsner this arvo which I found to be the better of the two. 

Recipe is attached. 

View attachment xmas_pils.bsm


----------



## Jye (9/12/05)

Last night I had a mate around and cracked open a couple of bottles.

Ross - Schwarzbier
Not much to say except it was BEAUTIFUL :wub: everyone who drinks this is going to love it.

Snow - Hefeweizen
I was out at Oxford 152 the other night and had a few of their Cloudys so I was looking forward to trying this. It poured clearer than I expected and with a head that lasted the entire glass. Carbonation was perfect and with every mouthful I had to look through the glass and watch the bubbles. I havent drunk many wheat beers but I preferred this over the Cloudy and thoroughly enjoyed it, I look forward to trying my own wheat beer.

2 beers down, a whole heap to go :beer:

edit: Snow, cheers for the pic


----------



## Ross (10/12/05)

Drank Tidapete's Olde London Ale this pm..

Beer has slightly overcarbonated in the bottle, so took a while to pour & settle. A lovely golden coloured ale with a light whispy head that lasts the whole glass. This beer has quite a tart bite to it & I found it better balanced after I had allowed it to warm up a bit, as I served it too cold. This beer grew on me the more I drank, so ended up drinking both . A good honest bitter in the Burton style, I'm guessing...

Cheers Pete :beer:


----------



## Ross (10/12/05)

Sluggerdogs North German Pilsner...

Enjoying this one as I'm typing - I'm not a great lager lover, but this is one nice pilsner. Good carbonation, lovely lacy head, Clean, spicy flavour which finishes nice & dry... Not a hint of diacetyl which has been the bain of my pilsners - This one stands head & shoulders over the keg you brought round  

A pilsner to be proud of Sluggerdog :beerbang:


----------



## Jye (10/12/05)

Batz, cracking open that porter and nearly set of my smoke alarms  I have only had a few porters before and never a smoked beer and I greatly enjoyed the new experience, Cheers :chug: 

PeterS, currently sucking back your aussie ale and thinking it would make a great session beer. Poured slightly cloudy with good carbonation and has beautiful lacing down the glass. Wouldnt mind seeing the recipe and knowing what hops you used.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Ross (11/12/05)

Just finished brewing my American Brown - retired to the shade with a glass of Peter Shane's Kolsch.

Not overally carbonated (my preference  ) & poured fairly cloudy. I've only ever had 1 other Kolsch (& that was a homebrew), so no idea how true to style it is - What I can say though, this is one very drinkable session beer :chug: Subtle malt profile & the bittering is spot on... I could drink this one all afternnon (if I had some more). Definately a beer I'd like to have on tap...

Thanks Pete... :beer:

Edit: Found a few spares Pete left me - Jeez these are going down well....


----------



## TidalPete (12/12/05)

Ross said:


> Drank Tidapete's Olde London Ale this pm..
> 
> Beer has slightly overcarbonated in the bottle, so took a while to pour & settle. A lovely golden coloured ale with a light whispy head that lasts the whole glass. This beer has quite a tart bite to it & I found it better balanced after I had allowed it to warm up a bit, as I served it too cold. This beer grew on me the more I drank, so ended up drinking both . A good honest bitter in the Burton style, I'm guessing...
> 
> ...



Ross,

You're being very charitable in your comments here. This was my last partial before starting AG & I also been guilty of keeping it too cold, as a London Ale (to the best of my limited experience) is best served at a lower temperature than Australian beers are normally dispensed. Overcarbonation *has *been a problem with my recent beers & I intend to bulk prime (no kegging system yet & no temp control till early '06) as per here. My next ale effort will be in Febuary --- too hot right now. I am saving all my Xmas Case for the Xmas Day-New Year's Day week & just can't wait to sample all these great beers. My AG's seem to have turned out to be better than my partials so I suppose the learning curve towards a better beer is lessening by the batch.

:beer:


----------



## Ross (12/12/05)

TidalPete said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > Drank Tidapete's Olde London Ale this pm..
> ...


----------



## TidalPete (12/12/05)

Ross said:


> TidalPete said:
> 
> 
> > Ross said:
> ...


----------



## Ross (14/12/05)

*Batz Alt* 

Have been looking forward to this one - Batz got me into making my first Alt a while back & never having seen a commercial one for sale (anyone?) I've had nothing to compare my efforts against.

Lovely deep amber, perfect carbonation & a thick creamy head that lasted the whole glass. Flavour was clean & crisp with a perfect balance IMO between malt & hops. My Alts have suffered a bit from poor attenuation, leaving them more full bodied with residual sweetness - Batz, so keen to see your mashing shedule & yeast used (plus recipe PLEASE). This was a lovely beer & a style I am keen to brew again shortly...

++++

*Peter Shane's Aussie Ale* 

Pete, my first disappointment (as we were told to be honest). 
There's no doubt that this is a very fine example of an Aussie beer, beautifully made, with not a hint of any off flavours - but it's just too good - tastes like a malty VB to me Pete, sorry... Lacks depth & hop character IMO, one to be saved for a hot day & drunk cold... Those who enjoy Aussie style beers will no doubt love this one, so keen to see some other reviews...

++++

Talking of reviews - you guys all waiting for xmas to drink yours??

++++

Edit: P.S. The wife isn't too impressed with the xmas case - These bottle conditioned beers are bringing back too many memories for her & the effect they have in the wind department  ...


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/12/05)

Alright Ross, I had a go at 3 so here are my views.

Peter SHanes 60's Aussie Ale:
As Ross said a cloudy brew, but I wasn't dissapointed as much. very clean with no off flavours , malty and residual sweetness, needed a little more bittering, but hey if I've got no beer I will drink VB (flame suit on) h34r: nice beer Peter, just needed a little more hops, I am sure the one you brought to Batz's brew day was more bitter.

Batz Smoky Porter:
Not much I can say about this beer, I loved it the first time I tried it, and I loved it the second time I tried it. If you have never tried a smoked ale before this is a great starting point. Not overly smoky, with nice malt notes to follow the initial hit of smoke. This would be a good porter in it's own right but that added touch is great.

Ross's Schwarzbier (spelling)
I have never tried this style before and I was very impressed, extremely easy drinking dark beer that doesn't leave the overpowering flavour of dark grains in the mouth. I was surprised how dry this beer finished. Poured easily with a great head. Another one to add to the list of "must brew".

Signing off while I crack open anothe Aussie 60's Ale, Yumm

Andrew


----------



## Batz (14/12/05)

Thankyou Ross and Andrew , kind words

I'll gladly sent you mashing , recipe for the ALT Ross

Smokey Porter is a very nice Ale , but a little goes a long way........saying this I can easly drink too much of it if I am in the mood.


Sorry I am not real big on the evaluation of others beers , I like them all.

Batz


----------



## PeterS (14/12/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Alright Ross, I had a go at 3 so here are my views.
> 
> Peter SHanes 60's Aussie Ale:
> As Ross said a cloudy brew, but I wasn't dissapointed as much. very clean with no off flavours , malty and residual sweetness, needed a little more bittering, but hey if I've got no beer I will drink VB (flame suit on) h34r: nice beer Peter, just needed a little more hops, I am sure the one you brought to Batz's brew day was more bitter.
> ...



I kind of expected this as I forewarned that this is not my personal selection. I was going to brew a Pilsner but was encouraged to brew this one. I wholehartedly agree, it is OK as a Lawnmower Beer on a hot day, afterall it is like a VB of old. The recipe is the same as the the one at Batz but perhaps the hops by now lost some of its punch. That's enough excuses but I am going to stick to it anyhow.

As far as tasting goes, I am not much of an expert in giving a spool on what I tasted so far. I only tried AndrewQ's Belgian Beuty. I have to admit that I have never tried this style before hence my eagerness to taste it. This beer seems to grow on you. My first impression was no this is not my style. Yet the aftertaste dictated and by the end of the glass I certainly wanted some more. I shall leave the second bottle for another favoured occassion.

Cheers,
PeterS....
:chug:


----------



## Batz (14/12/05)

PeterS said:


> AndrewQLD said:
> 
> 
> > Alright Ross, I had a go at 3 so here are my views.
> ...




Ah Ha!
It's something I brewed once?
No wonder I liked it Peter.....Aussie Ale.........what were you expecting hey?
A smoked porter?

I did like it Peter , good easy beer to feed the "I don't like HB mob"

Batz


----------



## PeterS (14/12/05)

Batz said:


> PeterS said:
> 
> 
> > AndrewQLD said:
> ...



You got it Batz. I was trying to get my Son In Law educated. I soon gave that idea away as I found that he usually consumes a few bottles and leaves a couple of VB stubbies in the fridge. I had no idea what to do with those stubbies until my wife found a good use for it................She cooks with it...

Cheers,
PeterS.... :chug:


----------



## Ross (14/12/05)

Jye's beers tonight...

*Thigh Slapping English Pale Ale* 

Poured slightly cloudy, low carbonation & produced little head (the way an english bitter should be)... My wife, who was a barmaid in England when i met her, commented "what are you drinking? That smell has taken me right back to the Green Dragon in Horsham, your beers don't do that." not sure what your hops were, but I'm guessing Goldings/challenger? I liked this beer a lot, nice sweetness in the mouth, followed by a bitterness that lingers on the pallette - my only critisism would be, that it has too strong a crystal taste for an English pale ale...

*Seasoned APA* 

Pours very cloudy (MO malt from memory - get some polyclar) & again little head (maybe some carapils needed here). Aroma - WOW, I remember this from the swap day, a delicious mix of Amarillo/cascade which is matched by the wonderful flavour this beer gives. The malt bill under the hops tastes very similar to the English pale ale, but the sweet sharpness of the crystal combines so much better with the american hops.... A top beer Jye, one to be proud of.... :beer: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (15/12/05)

> not sure what your hops were, but I'm guessing Goldings/challenger? I liked this beer a lot, nice sweetness in the mouth, followed by a bitterness that lingers on the pallette - my only critisism would be, that it has too strong a crystal taste for an English pale ale...



I had a few pints of this last night and have to agree there is too much crystal... but it dulled the pain of a 2 hour long body corporate AGM... should have taken the keg. It has equal amounts of goldings and fuggles at about 60, 15 and 5 min, will post the recipe tonight when I get home.

Maybe I should change the name to Green Dragon EPA  tell her thanks for the compliment  



> Pours very cloudy (MO malt from memory - get some polyclar) & again little head (maybe some carapils needed here).



I think the HBS was out of MO so I used JW pilsner, but I now have some polyclar and will be using it in the next few brews. 

Cheers :beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/12/05)

Sipping on Snows hefewiezen as I type:

Snows Hefewiezen:
This is another nice beer, although slightly darker than I anticipated, definate spicyness with clove dominating and slight banana tones in the finish. fantastic head that is light & rocky that lasts and lasts. Malt evident in the mouth but not in the aroma. Hops are a little overpowering I think Snow IMHO, a little too bitter, the bitterness sort of overpowers the clove and banana. Finishes nice and dry in the mouth which is lovelly. I like this beer very much and wish I had another bottle (hint, Hint).  I think I will go and have the last out of the jug, Yumm I love Heffewiezen. Hope the recipe is up on the board.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## sluggerdog (15/12/05)

Sorry guys, I will not be posted any reviews. Last friday night I had some mates over for poker, pool and beers, ended up drinking 16 bottles from the kit plus one of my kegs so I hardly remember any of them. (big night finshing at 4 AM and broke)

We did enjoy them though, cheers!

ONLY thing I will say is, I cannot being myself to ever liking wheat beers, maybe it's me but they have a spew taste to them (sorry andrew and snow) I'm sure they are good it's just my taste buds do not agree with wheat at all.

While i'm writing this though I do remember one of my mates liked the wheat beers best so there you go..

Cheers!~


----------



## Batz (15/12/05)

sluggerdog said:


> Sorry guys, I will not be posted any reviews. Last friday night I had some mates over for poker, pool and beers, ended up drinking 16 bottles from the kit plus one of my kegs so I hardly remember any of them. (big night finshing at 4 AM and broke)
> 
> We did enjoy them though, cheers!
> 
> ...




Not a wheat beer lover either Slugger , having said that I did crack Snows last night.

This was nice for a wheat beer , sorry I can't do any better than that.
I don't like wheat beers , got me f*c&d why anyone would brew them :blink: 

Batz


----------



## sluggerdog (15/12/05)

Batz said:


> I don't like wheat beers , got me f*c&d why anyone would brew them :blink:
> 
> Batz
> [post="97845"][/post]​



Could not have said it better myself! Glad to hear someone agrees with me. :beer:


----------



## nonicman (15/12/05)

Next batch is a wheatie, to share with Batz.


----------



## Hoops (15/12/05)

I never used to like wheat beers until last xmas when I was trying a few different ones with barfridge in Perth, never tasted so much bubblegum in a beer!!
Since then I have gradually changed my tastes and really like the Wits.
Now Hoegaarden is one of my favourite beers :beer: 

Hoops


----------



## sluggerdog (15/12/05)

Here's something else I remember, batz, how much smoked malt was in the porter? my mates loved it but it was too much for me, saying that if it had around half the amount I'm sure I would have loved it as much as the other comments on here about it...


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/12/05)

Can I join your club too? I dont like wheat beers. And I reckon that if someone uses more than 5% wheat in an ale I can taste it as an unpleasant sharpness as well. But then I am a Grumpy old man, and we do tend to get a lot grumpier towards Christmas.


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/12/05)

> ONLY thing I will say is, I cannot being myself to ever liking wheat beers, maybe it's me but they have a spew taste to them (sorry andrew and snow) I'm sure they are good it's just my taste buds do not agree with wheat at all.





> This was nice for a wheat beer , sorry I can't do any better than that.
> I don't like wheat beers , got me f*c&d why anyone would brew them
> 
> Batz


 Snow and I are crying in our wheaties :lol: , They are an aquired taste, BUT I THINK YOU CAN'T BEAT THEM IN THE SUMMER :beerbang: 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## sluggerdog (15/12/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> > ONLY thing I will say is, I cannot being myself to ever liking wheat beers, maybe it's me but they have a spew taste to them (sorry andrew and snow) I'm sure they are good it's just my taste buds do not agree with wheat at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ha Ha

I wouldn't be taking it too hard andrew, go back 3 months ago and i wouldn't even touch a dark beer...

Tastes change, and now I am a big porter lover...

Maybe one day I will like wheats..................maybe when pigs fly...


----------



## Hoops (15/12/05)

sluggerdog said:


> Here's something else I remember, batz, how much smoked malt was in the porter? my mates loved it but it was too much for me, saying that if it had around half the amount I'm sure I would have loved it as much as the other comments on here about it...
> [post="97851"][/post]​


Funny you should say that, from memory that porter only had half the smoked malt of the other one I tried at Batz brew day.
Personally I prefered the one with double the smoked malt!


----------



## Batz (15/12/05)

Hoops said:


> sluggerdog said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something else I remember, batz, how much smoked malt was in the porter? my mates loved it but it was too much for me, saying that if it had around half the amount I'm sure I would have loved it as much as the other comments on here about it...
> ...




I won't say how much was in that :blink: 

You have to try it for yourself , I will say start @ 150gm , you'll get the idea from there.

I made one one with 3 times the smoke than the xmas case , I liked it but others told me they could taste the bacon in it.
Became a breccy beer after nightshift :super: 

Batz


----------



## Jazman (15/12/05)

join me too with wheat beer they are not a beer im too keen on


----------



## Jye (15/12/05)

Thigh Slapping EPA

6.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 92.3 % 
0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 7.7 % 
28.30 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (80 min) Hops 18.2 IBU 
28.30 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (15 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
28.30 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (15 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
14.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
14.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
14.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
14.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/12/05)

Dont mean to hijack again but ... Jye - why do have your malts set up in SRM? Malt is sold in Aus as EBC and it makes it easier to swap recipes if it is standardised. Surely to do recipes in SRM you have had to convert everything over?


----------



## Jye (15/12/05)

> Dont mean to hijack again but ... Jye - why do have your malts set up in SRM? Malt is sold in Aus as EBC and it makes it easier to swap recipes if it is standardised. Surely to do recipes in SRM you have had to convert everything over?



I changed them over when I was playing around with a few recipes I found... I will change them back now after a good shaming


----------



## Batz (15/12/05)

Oh yes Hoops.
What you guys had here on the brew day was twice the smoked grain bill ,compared with the xams case

batz


----------



## Ross (15/12/05)

Jye said:


> > Dont mean to hijack again but ... Jye - why do have your malts set up in SRM? Malt is sold in Aus as EBC and it makes it easier to swap recipes if it is standardised. Surely to do recipes in SRM you have had to convert everything over?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always done mine in SRM also - never given it any thought  ...


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/12/05)

Don't make me come over there and shame you too. Lets standardise people! Hijack over.


----------



## Murray (15/12/05)

Hoops said:


> I never used to like wheat beers until last xmas when I was trying a few different ones with barfridge in Perth, never tasted so much bubblegum in a beer!!
> Since then I have gradually changed my tastes and really like the Wits.
> Now Hoegaarden is one of my favourite beers :beer:
> 
> ...



I'm a big fan of lolly banana wheat beers. I see them as big dumb fun


----------



## Snow (16/12/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Sipping on Snows hefewiezen as I type:
> 
> Snows Hefewiezen:
> This is another nice beer, although slightly darker than I anticipated, definate spicyness with clove dominating and slight banana tones in the finish. fantastic head that is light & rocky that lasts and lasts. Malt evident in the mouth but not in the aroma. Hops are a little overpowering I think Snow IMHO, a little too bitter, the bitterness sort of overpowers the clove and banana. Finishes nice and dry in the mouth which is lovelly. I like this beer very much and wish I had another bottle (hint, Hint).  I think I will go and have the last out of the jug, Yumm I love Heffewiezen. Hope the recipe is up on the board.
> ...


Thanks Andrew - nice comments. It is indeed a little too bitter. I found out after I'd brewed it that the hops I'd bought from the HBS had gone up 3%AA since the last time I'd bought them and the bugger didn't have them labelled, si I didn't know. I always ask, now..... <_< 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Snow (16/12/05)

*Batz's Altbier*

Quite carbonated - had to wait a while for the head tyo settle down. beautiful dark amber colour and perfectly clear (Batz, how do you do that?). Very nice malt aroma and flavour with perfect balance of bitterness. Slightly sweeter than I expected, but then again I've never had an Alt before. The finishing dryness was very refreshing. A very professional beer with lots of flavour that I could drink all day - well done batz!! :beer: 

Cheers - Snow

ps - the more people that don't like wheat beer the better - more for me!


----------



## Batz (16/12/05)

Snow said:


> *Batz's Altbier*
> 
> perfectly clear (Batz, how do you do that?).
> 
> ...




I never have anything but clear beers now Snow , I think it's a combination of a few things.

I recirculate may mash
I mash in at around 62c , then over the next 60 min. raise the temp. to 70c. , then sparge
I use whilfloc

The Alt was J.W. malt , Porter was Powells

Batz


----------



## Snow (16/12/05)

Batz said:


> Batz 'Three Moons' smoked porter
> 
> 3.75 kg Powells ale malt
> 1.5 kg Hoepfner Rauch (smoked malt)
> ...



Hey Batz, what yeast did you use in this?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Batz (16/12/05)

Snow said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Batz 'Three Moons' smoked porter
> ...




Nottingham dried yeast , same as the ALT.

I really like this yeast , thanks TDA for pointing me in it's direction.

I like it because I seem to be able to brew a beer of my choice , without the yeast getting in the way.

So it's a nice clean yeast , you had the flavour.

Batz


----------



## Jazman (16/12/05)

i agree batz i love nottigham yeast sorry for the hijack


----------



## Ross (17/12/05)

BUGGER - Missed Mothballs comment that his porter had only just been bottled - been sat in the fridge since the swap day...

Poured a flat, sweet beer last night  - Any others besides Hoops, Nonicman & Mothballs that need waiting for??

Switched to port after that...

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (18/12/05)

*AndrewQLD - Belgian Wit*

This is another wheat beer I have thoroughly enjoyed, even thou I only got half the glass since the better half who doesnt drink beer has taken a liking to wheat beers...that reminds me, I must hide the other bottle <_< 

This beer was nice and crisp in flavour which was perfect for a hot summers day relaxing after brewing. Golden in colour and slightly cloudy with great carbonation, those bubbles just kept coming. The only trouble I had with it was trying to pour the bugger, I kept getting half a glass of foam. I will have to wait until the missus is at work before I crack the other bottle.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## TidalPete (18/12/05)

Still saving mine for Christmas Day onwards. Can't wait to enjoy all those great beers. 
Seven sleeps to go. :beerbang: 
Anticipation adds to the enjoyment. :super: 

:beer:


----------



## Snow (20/12/05)

Batz said:


> Snow said:
> 
> 
> > Batz said:
> ...



Thanks Batz. I think I'll use Whitelabs California V, which is a nice clean yeast that flocs well. 

Another thing - when I put your recipe through Qbrew, the IBUs come up as 17, which seems a bit low for a robust porter. I don't remember your porter being that mild in bitterness. Can you remember what IBUs you would have gotten with the amount of hops you used?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Batz (20/12/05)

Snow said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Snow said:
> ...




Yep 17

Batz


----------



## Snow (20/12/05)

well there ya go! Smooth it is.......

- Snow


----------



## altstart (22/12/05)

:beer: 
Gooday Folks
So far I have only drunk two bottles from my Xmas case as below
Andrew Qld Belgian Wit beer
Bewdiiful beer Spiced at the right level really refreshing greately enjoyed.
Snowys wit beer thoroughly enjoyed. this beer crisp and well balanced.
Both these beers have changed my mind about wheat beers I am definitely going to brew a wheatie ASAP.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## Jye (4/1/06)

I cracked open a pale ale last night (not sure whose, the beer in the pic) and it had turn bad  I was really looking forward to trying the APAs in the case, will be cracking Hoops tonight.


----------



## Snow (4/1/06)

That's David Bunzli's. I had one on the weekend and it tasted good. Just needed more finishing hops. Maybe you got a bad bottle? Did you try both bottles?


----------



## Ross (4/1/06)

Snow said:


> That's David Bunzli's. I had one on the weekend and it tasted good. Just needed more finishing hops. Maybe you got a bad bottle? Did you try both bottles?
> [post="100756"][/post]​



Unfortunately Snow, I had the same problem  ... Knowing you got a good one, I'll keep my fingers crossed for the 2nd bottle...  

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (4/1/06)

I haven't tried the other yet, will chuck it in the fridge tonight.


----------



## Jye (5/1/06)

Snow, tried the 2nd bottle last night and it was also bad  

*Hoops - APA*

Pouring the beer it looks really good, clear with great carbonation, bubbly head that dies away to a thin white head and last the rest of the glass. Very little aroma, could you post you recipe so I know what I am smelling/tasting. Drinking the beer it is very bitter and I found it overpowered the flavour hops. I would like this as a session beer with some more late addition hops :beer:

Jye


----------



## nonicman (5/1/06)

Just enjoying a lovely drop of Thigh Slapping English Pale Ale. Lightly carbed, has a thin head that is travelling down the glass. Good hop flavour and bitterness balanced by the malt. Wouldn't mind the recipe for this. Not an expert on ales or providing quality feedback, but this is enjoyable.


Sluggerdog's North German Pilsner:
Crystal clear and well balanced, the large head died to a ring that travelled down the glass. Very enjoyable refreshing beer.


----------



## Jye (6/1/06)

Cheers nonicman, heres the full recipe  

Thigh Slapping EPA 
English Pale Ale/Strong Bitter 


Type: All Grain
Date: 19/11/2005 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Jye Smith 
Boil Size: 29.52 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 38.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 92.3 % 
0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 7.7 % 
28.30 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (80 min) Hops 18.2 IBU 
28.30 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (15 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
28.30 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (15 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
14.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
14.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
14.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
14.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.058 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.9 % 
Bitterness: 37.7 IBU Calories: 547 cal/l 
Est Color: 9.6 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK Brew Hous Mash Total Grain Weight: 6.50 kg 
Sparge Water: 20.78 L Grain Temperature: 28.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 85.0 C TunTemperature: 28.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 16.25 L of water at 70.6 C 65.0 C 90 min


----------



## Batz (16/1/06)

Who brewed the 'Seasoned" APA?

Very nice beer

Batz


----------



## Jye (17/1/06)

> Very nice beer



Thanks for the review Batz  

The recipe is back on the first page if you interested.


----------



## sluggerdog (9/2/06)

Just trying Mothballs Porter....

nice, I like it. 

Lightish on flavour for a porter, just how I like it.

Cheers


----------

